# AFL Trade Week 2009



## Duckman#72 (29 September 2009)

Well guys - now the fun begins!!

Thought I would start a thread for some of the rumours.

Here's some of the stories doing the rounds:

1. Apparently Collingwood are looking at offload Davis and Cloke due to their constant underperformance in big games(finals). A Davis/Lovett trade has been spoken of. (I can't see Knights agreeing to Davis)

2. Davey to leave Melbourne and join his brother Alywn at Essendon

3. Fevola to Swans for Hall. Then Carlton could offload Hall to Bulldogs for Lake and or Everitt.

4. Jetta to be thrown around for potential suitors

5. Charman to move to Melbourne or St Kilda

I cannot confirm that any of these are likely but it's interesting to ponder. About the only definites are Lovett leaving Essendon and Brock McLean joining Carlton from Melbourne. Anybody have any other combinations they've heard about?

Duckman


----------



## Kryzz (29 September 2009)

Burgoyne to hawks? Poor guy not gonna get his $750k tho, i suppose 600 will have to do

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,26088139-2722,00.html

good article below

http://www.foxsports.com.au/story/0,8659,26124014-23210,00.html


----------



## GumbyLearner (29 September 2009)

Duckman#72 said:


> 3. Fevola to Swans for Hall. Then Carlton could offload Hall to Bulldogs for Lake and or Everitt.




Offloading Lake is the most insane proposition the Bulldogs should consider.:screwy:


----------



## mexican (30 September 2009)

Would make no sense if the dogs trade Lake for Hall, when you will only get 1 to 2 years max out of Hall. That's of course if he does not have a brain snap.


Gumby, are the saints looking at off loading Milne?


----------



## Sean K (30 September 2009)

Shame Lovett has issues, he's a bloody good player. Davey will cover him that's for sure. Would be a good pick up.

A ready made tall forward would be good, or are we going to be covered when Hille comes back and we can move one of the youngsters forward?


----------



## Duckman#72 (30 September 2009)

kennas said:


> Shame Lovett has issues, he's a bloody good player. Davey will cover him that's for sure. Would be a good pick up.
> 
> A ready made tall forward would be good, or are we going to be covered when Hille comes back and we can move one of the youngsters forward?




I agree Kennas. Shame to lose Lovett, but if we could get Davey, we'd be getting someone just as quick, who is more consistent AND who has some hard ball gets.

I also agree that a "ready made tall forward" is what we are lacking. With the departure of Lucas and Lloyd, our forward line looks out of its depth. I know players will be "coming on" but Gumbleton, Neagle and Hurley have played about 30 games between them. With Gumbleton's injuries over the past few seasons you are getting a 22 year "rookie" running around.

As for Lake, I heard the rumour that he was so disgruntled at the Dogs he just might nominate for the draft and the Bulldogs would get nothing.

"On the Couch" last Monday night, suggested that Milne's position might be under review and if Saints could grab a quality goal sneak they might do it. The forward line is certainly St Kilda's area for improvement. Spreading the goals around.

Duckman


----------



## Putty7 (30 September 2009)

I guess at the end of the day if Lovett isnt happy with the club he should go, it was obvious at the start of the year he was disgruntled, the speed of the game and form got the best of Scotty unfortunately, pity to see him go the way he did, his last game for Sheeds, particularly the last quarter was worthy of memory, if Lloydy wasnt going to get a run at full forward he was going to have another year stuggling with form being out of position, always a hard one with the young ones coming through, another one that comes to mind is maybe Adam Mcphee as trade bait, the new style of play seems a bit fast for him, still a great player but maybe better suited to a different style of the game. Always liked Jetta but he doesnt seem to be coming on like he should, would be great to see him step up as a goal sneak.


----------



## Ghetto23 (30 September 2009)

Does anyone want: 

Brett Peake?
Steven Dodd?
Marcus Drum?
Ryan Murphy?

I'm quietly hoping that the Dockers trade Tarrant for a good youngster - he's only going to be in Freo 1 more year and his value is high after a good season down back. If we could get someone that will be good for a few years I'd be happy.


----------



## Taltan (30 September 2009)

Fevola to Sydney, O'Keefe to NM, Gibson to Hawthorn and McGlynn to Carlton. Remembering the latter two are a lot younger its about fair.


----------



## munga (30 September 2009)

Ghetto23 said:


> Does anyone want:
> 
> Brett Peake?
> Steven Dodd?
> ...



agree but add in schammer, bradley and if freo are serious they must
trade tarrant


----------



## Duckman#72 (30 September 2009)

munga said:


> agree but add in schammer, bradley and if freo are serious they must
> trade tarrant




Agree with the assessment of Bradley - but doubt any team would show much interest at this stage of his career.

An interesting one would be for Carlton to do a three way trade with Melbourneand Bombers. Fev to Melbourne, who in turn send Davey to Bombers, who in turn send Lovett and (either draft pick or Jetta/Nash) to the Blues.  

Duckman


----------



## Ashsaege (30 September 2009)

Davey has re-signed with the Dees until end of 2013.

Just heard a rumour from a Carlton member... Tippet for Fev!
As a crows supporter i can not see that happening! Fev would not be Craig's cup of tea


----------



## springhill (30 September 2009)

Ghetto23 said:


> Does anyone want:
> 
> Brett Peake?
> Steven Dodd?
> ...




Hell no
No
No
No

Sorry 

Potentially losing Tippett scares the hell out of me. GC 17 waiting to swoop next year.

Prospector, any word on his contract, refused to sign an extension mid season i recall?


----------



## YELNATS (30 September 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> Offloading Lake is the most insane proposition the Bulldogs should consider.:screwy:




Totally agree. After all he is an all-Australian this year. The Bulldogs should move heaven and earth to sort out any problems he has at the club.

As for Lovett, I understand Geelong were interested in him a while back. Don't know why they didn't go ahead, maybe because they already had a surplus of players of his type. Having "issues" may not have been the problem as they have taken players with "issues" before - think of Gary Ablett senior (ex-Hawthorn) and John Barnes (ex-Essendon). 

(Wikipedia report on Barnes - "With an abundance of tall timber at Windy Hill, he was traded after five fairly anonymous seasons, to the Geelong Football Club for Sean Denham. During this period, he even turned up to training on one occasion with dyed pink hair").

As for Fevola he would be a crowd-puller in Sydney, now that Hally has gone, although perhaps trading one set of "issues" for another.


----------



## son of baglimit (30 September 2009)

one player not mentioned in circles yet, but certainly worthy if fit, is NATHAN BROWN (the tigers version). a high quality player, who at his age needs to slot into a successful forward line, LIKE ST KILDA, and be drawn the 3rd or lower defender, rather than 1 or 2 like he was at richmond.

reluctant as i am, if STK were to keep milne, and add brown to their forward line, it would boost it enormously, as he might only get 3-4 kicks a game, but with a lesser defender on him, they are likely to be all goals.

imagine the cats adding brown to their forward line - ablett, chapman, bartel, johnson & others all rotating thru the forward line & centre pack, with nathan brown doing 15 mins per quarter off the bench - he'd play for 3 more years in that team.


----------



## gav (30 September 2009)

Have heard a rumour that West Coast want to trade Nickoski.  He's not a bad little player and has a thumping kick - when he's not injurred, that is...


----------



## Sith1s (30 September 2009)

Who do you think will want Fev??   

More to the point who will be able to afford him.  From what I have heard on the radio the only team with enough money in their salary cap for him is the Swans.

I guess time will tell....


----------



## Duckman#72 (30 September 2009)

son of baglimit said:


> one player not mentioned in circles yet, but certainly worthy if fit, is NATHAN BROWN (the tigers version). a high quality player, who at his age needs to slot into a successful forward line, LIKE ST KILDA, and be drawn the 3rd or lower defender, rather than 1 or 2 like he was at richmond.
> 
> reluctant as i am, if STK were to keep milne, and add brown to their forward line, it would boost it enormously, as he might only get 3-4 kicks a game, but with a lesser defender on him, they are likely to be all goals.
> 
> imagine the cats adding brown to their forward line - ablett, chapman, bartel, johnson & others all rotating thru the forward line & centre pack, with nathan brown doing 15 mins per quarter off the bench - he'd play for 3 more years in that team.




I must admit I thought Brown should retire when I saw him play during the year. But I have to agree - throw him in St Kilda's or Geelong's line up and he'd be good value. 

Duckman


----------



## roofa (30 September 2009)

Love Browny but the time was right to give it away, unfortunately he can no longer shake off his opponent like he used too.
His friendship with Roo will not be enough to get him to the Saints.


----------



## son of baglimit (30 September 2009)

roofa said:


> Love Browny but the time was right to give it away, unfortunately he can no longer shake off his opponent like he used too.
> His friendship with Roo will not be enough to get him to the Saints.




the last, usually worthless draft pick, on match payments only + certain KPI's, and he could easily end up at moorabbin.


----------



## GumbyLearner (30 September 2009)

son of baglimit said:


> the last, usually worthless draft pick, on match payments only + certain KPI's, and he could easily end up at moorabbin.




You'll do.


----------



## pussinboots (5 October 2009)

Geelong need to make some changes with salary cap, so here's my view
Blake should be offloaded now we have three other ruckmen capable of filling the void. Blake for Nathan Brown from Tigers or Podsiadly in draft week and then Blake for a pick and Luke Ball
Stokes to West Coast for second round pick and Gamble to step up with Djekkura.
Tenace for Matt Maguire
David Johnson for late pick


----------



## Taltan (5 October 2009)

Not sure if Ottens can be relied upon to stay fit in order for Blake to be traded. I think Geelong are more likely to part with Stokes. Certainly Hawkins showed enough late up forward and with Milburn playing on I dont think the Cats will think they need any further players.

The Hawks have got Gibson, no doubt they are saving their first pick for either Jolly or Burgoyne. Kennedy will go to the Swans so I wonder if Jolly will go to Pies leaving the pies to give something to PA in order for Burgoyne to come to Hawthorn.

I think the only 2 ways Fev would leave Carlton would be to Brissy in exchange for Bradshaw, or to St Kilda in exchnage for Ball or another complex trade. Otherwise the Blues can always just keep him


----------



## munga (5 October 2009)

could someone please wake me up if freo actually do anything
as usual we will play hardball and end up with nothing (carr )

imo we should offload tarrant for a 2/3 rnd pick and put dodd and
schammer on the table as well


----------



## nesta3 (6 October 2009)

Fevola...

Is anybody going to pick up this guy, I don't think so.
It was nice thought by Carlton to put him up for grabs, at least it pleased the media that they are doing something about his behaviour, but I don't believe that they want to get rid of somebody that will kick 80 - 90 goals for them next season... they know that knowbody will get him (too expensive) even if carlton put some money in towards the deal...

GO PIES!!!!


----------



## dbcok (6 October 2009)

munga said:


> could someone please wake me up if freo actually do anything
> as usual we will play hardball and end up with nothing (carr )
> 
> Are you talking about Josh Carr that went back to Port Power?
> I think that he has been delisted by Power.Its a shame, but he played one year too many.I doubt whether he had much value?


----------



## munga (7 October 2009)

dbcok said:


> munga said:
> 
> 
> > could someone please wake me up if freo actually do anything
> ...


----------



## GumbyLearner (7 October 2009)

Saints pick up Lovett and give the Dons pick 16.

What a blissful deal!


----------



## GumbyLearner (7 October 2009)

How's that for closure?

The Boa Constricta backline finally has some legs! 

Well done Saints management!  



And he can kick banana's too!


----------



## Ashsaege (7 October 2009)

I wonder how many bulldog fans would have preferred Fevola over Hall.

Both have issues, but Fev is alot younger, and has been kicking more goals.
Hall, i think, is 32 yrs old - that's pretty old for AFL.


----------



## beerwm (7 October 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> I wonder how many bulldog fans would have preferred Fevola over Hall.
> 
> Both have issues, but Fev is alot younger, and has been kicking more goals.
> Hall, i think, is 32 yrs old - that's pretty old for AFL.




but Hall is basically 'free',  3rd round pick.

to get fev, they'd have to give a 1st round pick and probably brian lake.


----------



## Taltan (7 October 2009)

The Doggies could not afford Fev in their salary cap so it was a not a choice they had.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (7 October 2009)

As a sainter, I am happy with the Lovett pick up! Hope Ball stays with us and gets more game time in 2010


----------



## YELNATS (7 October 2009)

Quote:
SHANE Mumford's decision this morning on whether to leave Geelong will determine the fate of dual-premiership defender David Wojcinski. 

The ruckman is expected to tell the club today whether he will accept its offer of a promotion to the primary list, or make a big money move interstate.

If Mumford stays, Wojcinski will almost certainly become the victim of the club's bulging salary cap.

Fellow ruckman Mark Blake has agreed in-principle to remain with the Cats, leaving Wojcinski as the only senior player on the list yet to re-sign.

Anthony McConville, who manages Cat ruckmen Mumford, Blake and Trent West, said yesterday Mumford would inform the Cats of his decision this morning.

Sydney appears to be the front runner for his services.

The Swans reportedly offered Mumford around $1,000,000 for three years, with its senior ruckman Darren Jolly set to leave.

Port Adelaide has also expressed interest in the 23-year-old.
Unquote

Source: Geelong Advertiser, 07/10/2009.


----------



## mexican (7 October 2009)

It would be shame to lose Mumford. Don't know about you Yelnats, but I prefer Mumford to Blake. 
Mumford does alot more around the ground than Blake.
We could afford to lose Wojo, with Hunt coming back next year.


Yelnats, do you think Gary will go North to the Gold Coast or stay at the cattery?


----------



## springhill (7 October 2009)

The big one today was Fevola to Brissy for Bradshaw & Rischitelli to the Blues. Fev has said yes to the deal, Brad Hardie reported today that Alastair Lynch (Fev's manager) was drawing up the HOA late this arvo.


----------



## son of baglimit (8 October 2009)

heres my take on the fev deal.

move forward 2 weeks.

big jono brown calls fev over for a quick chat.
"hey fev, welcome mate, we could have some fun huh ? black, rich, power, all those skilful little guys kicking it lace out to you and me. we'll work out some formula and become the dominant force"
"yeah brownie looking forward to it"
"now fev, just one thing (JB moves up to eyeball fev) F up and i'll kill ya. make ONE stupid mistake and i'll drive this fist that far down ya throat youll wish you were never born. make me face the media to apologise for some 'indiscretion' of yours and its bye bye world."
"um.....yeah....ok brownie"
"now fev, this sunday come over to my place, bring the wife n kids, me mrs will put on a pile of grub and we'll have a good time. you and me can sit back after and polish off a slab or two. you and me are gonna get S faced. and you wont F up once. you wont swear once. you wont drop ya beer once. you wont give me one reason to lean over and punch the living S out of you"
"um.....yeah.....ok brownie"
"it'll be great fev - looking forward to it"

JB is clearly the most respected player in the game at present - and rightly so. he plays the game like everyone wishes they could play the game. 

fev - if this deal works out it could actually be your making - alongside this giant of the game and 100+ goals and all the fanfare that comes with it is a gimme.

dont F up.


----------



## prawn_86 (8 October 2009)

son of baglimit said:


> JB is clearly the most respected player in the game at present - and rightly so. he plays the game like everyone wishes they could play the game.




LOL i think thats pretty much how it will go also 

Browny can also drink like a machine. I have been out with him and was way out of my depth, perhaps he'll show Fev how to handle his grog


----------



## Duckman#72 (8 October 2009)

springhill said:


> The big one today was Fevola to Brissy for Bradshaw & Rischitelli to the Blues. Fev has said yes to the deal, Brad Hardie reported today that Alastair Lynch (Fev's manager) was drawing up the HOA late this arvo.




Brisbanes involvement in Trade Week to day is an indication that Voss wants results now rather than in 4 years time. They've been very busy. Prbably a good move. Power, Brown, Black have most of their best years behind them.

All Brisbanes moves have been pretty good in my opinion. Getting Buchanan from the Swans as a crumbing forward. Getting Staker form West Coast (wait and see). They are looking at grabbing Xavier Clarke from Saints with low down draft pick. Andrew Raines from Richmond is not a bad pick up either. Of all the useless crap they've got down at Tigerland and they decided to let him go. Dumb move unless they know something of his injury that the Lions don't.  All in all they've done pretty well with some agressive trading.

Lovett's move to St Kilda will be a good fit. He should be provide some speed and x-factor to the group. St Kilda is also a good fit because he has a tendancy to be a lazy player and can "faze out of games" for quarters at a time. Good teams can afford to carry players like that. 

Just waiting for the final flurry of movement of players in the last day. Hawthorn, Essendon, Collingwood and Port Adelaide might all still have moves up their sleeve. Luke Ball and Burgoyne still haven't been sorted out. With St Kilda's first round draft pick going to Essendon for Lovett it might provide ammo for Essendon to trade for a player. Although noone seems to want to come and play for the Bombers. Everyone wants Hawthorn, Collingwood or Carlton (possibly seen as being closer to finals success).

Duckman


----------



## lasty (8 October 2009)

How can a player be sacked for being drunk playing for a club called "CARLTON".

The only reason why Fev went to Carlton in the first place was when heard he's in the Carlton Draught.. he thought he was working for a brewery.


----------



## jbocker (8 October 2009)

Fevola move to Bris is a great move in my opinion. Vossy can demonstrate further his ability to control the club, and with JB able to chat him nearby on field (read: kick his a... if he mopes about or carrys on like a two bob watch). The lack of local media and attention might help curtail the clown antics of Fevola. The risk is the aging centreline of Bris (still working pretty good mind you)
Vos and Brown will do a much better job on Fevola than Ratten & Judd. On that I am not a big fan of Ratten.


----------



## Duckman#72 (8 October 2009)

What is Collingwood up to with the purchase of Jolly.

It would appear that the ruck combo of Jolly/Wood would be the mid/term goal here. Where does that leave Fraser? Does he get a run in the forward line?

Maybe St Kilda might look at something with the Pies to get Fraser for Ball? St Kilda need another "big man", particularly with King losing a bit in the last month or two of the season.

Duckman


----------



## Duckman#72 (9 October 2009)

This doesn't happen often but I have to apologise to Carlton. I thought that the Blues were not serious about losing Fevola - but today's announcement proves they were prepared to move the "Fevolution" on at any price.

He's now a Lion - after Lachlan Henderson and draft pick 12 move on to Carlton. Carlton are also sending pick 27 to the Lions with Fevola.

Great pick up by the Lions and Blues fans must be scratching their heads. IN the short term (where the Lions are looking) this was even better than the Bradshaw/Ricshetelli(sic) deal in my opinion. 

Great move.

Duckman


----------



## beerwm (9 October 2009)

Duckman#72 said:


> This doesn't happen often but I have to apologise to Carlton. I thought that the Blues were not serious about losing Fevola - but today's announcement proves they were prepared to move the "Fevolution" on at any price.
> 
> He's now a Lion - after Lachlan Henderson and draft pick 12 move on to Carlton. Carlton are also sending pick 27 to the Lions with Fevola.
> 
> ...




As a lion's supporter.

Very pleased with this deal,
I didnt want to see Bradshaw or Risch go,

Lions have shortened from $17.00 to $14.00 for 2010 premiership.


----------



## munga (9 October 2009)

beerwm said:


> As a lion's supporter.
> 
> Very pleased with this deal,
> I didnt want to see Bradshaw or Risch go,
> ...




i might even have a punt on them. how good is voss?
the only problem i see is the forward line going to be big enough
for the three of them (we can now throw in bradshaw)

they could go very very close next year


----------



## nomore4s (9 October 2009)

Worst trade of the week goes to ........... Hawthorn.

WTF are they thinking? We essentially lose picks 9 40 & 56, Williams, McGlynn & Kennedy for Burgoyne and picks 39, 46 & 70 with 39 our first pick.

Burgoyne is a handy player but he is no Judd or Ablett and he's 27 or 28, he better win us a flag in the next 2 years or we have been seriously ripped off.


----------



## nomore4s (9 October 2009)

munga said:


> i might even have a punt on them. how good is voss?
> the only problem i see is the forward line going to be big enough
> for the three of them (we can now throw in bradshaw)
> 
> they could go very very close next year




They can play Bradshaw in the backline.

Brisbane have got Fev for less then Hawthorn paid for Burgoyne WTF?


----------



## Ashsaege (9 October 2009)

It's going to be very interesting to see how Brisbane's forward line goes next year. It's going to be tough for other team's defenders to match up on the 3 big forwards.

Crows have Bock and Rutten, but i remember they struggled against fev and brown in the all-star-Vic match a couple years ago.


----------



## Ashsaege (9 October 2009)

nomore4s said:


> They can play Bradshaw in the backline.
> 
> Brisbane have got Fev for less then Hawthorn paid for Burgoyne WTF?




You cant really compare Fev to Burgoyne. When Burgoyne is in form he is seriously good, he was an early favourite for the brownlow 1 or 2 seasons ago.


----------



## nomore4s (9 October 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> You cant really compare Fev to Burgoyne. When Burgoyne is in form he is seriously good, he was an early favourite for the brownlow 1 or 2 seasons ago.




1 red hot patch of form that he will probably never recreate and after his injury plagued season this year I think he has played his best footy, he might be handy but that's it. I've no problems with Burgoyne coming to Hawthorn just the price they paid for him.

At least Fev can win you games off his own boot.


----------



## Duckman#72 (9 October 2009)

Duckman#72 said:


> Just waiting for the final flurry of movement of players in the last day. Hawthorn, Essendon, Collingwood and Port Adelaide might all still have moves up their sleeve. Luke Ball and Burgoyne still haven't been sorted out. With St Kilda's first round draft pick going to Essendon for Lovett it might provide ammo for Essendon to trade for a player.
> 
> Duckman




It was always going to happen as Bombers needed a forwarded, Hawks wanted Burgoyne and Port wanted..... anything in the end. 

As an Essendon supporter, I'm pretty happy with the result of trade week. We got a first round pick for a player that didn't want to stay (and we could have got nothing). We've picked up Williams who is a very handy player - and might I add (maybe nomores can help me here if I'm wrong), Williams was a player that really tried throughout last year. When other players seemed lethargic and disinterested, Williams was full bore. I can remember the game against Essendon when he was reving it up Roughhead for not maning up.

If I was Nomores I wouldn't be impressed. You are right mate - Burgoyne is no Fev. Lions were easily the best traders.  

Much happier now with Bombers forward line.    

Duckman


----------



## nomore4s (9 October 2009)

Hi Duckman,

Williams will be a good fit for the bombers as he is a very good lead up forward and should kick some goals for you guys. Something the bombers will need next year.

I'm not too disappointed to lose Williams as he can be a bit frustrating at times and can seem a bit disinterested and lazy at times as well but the change of environment will do him good.
I'll always remember him for that passage of play with Dew in the GF that lead to him kicking a goal, the hardest I'd ever seen him work.


----------



## munga (9 October 2009)

munga said:


> could someone please wake me up if freo actually do anything
> as usual we will play hardball and end up with nothing (carr )
> 
> imo we should offload tarrant for a 2/3 rnd pick and put dodd and
> schammer on the table as well




has anything happened yet
do we have another week of the trade left


----------



## Riddick (9 October 2009)

munga said:


> has anything happened yet
> do we have another week of the trade left




No. it is called trade week, not trade fortnight.


----------



## Riddick (9 October 2009)

an acquaintance works in the carlton football dept (not going to name any names here) and word was that if he wasn;t traded he was going to be sacked. if they sack him they get nothing, if they trade him they get something.
being a good kick doesn't mean you are not a dick. the lions will need a good management plan.


----------



## GumbyLearner (9 October 2009)

Riddick said:


> an acquaintance works in the carlton football dept (not going to name any names here) and word was that if he wasn;t traded he was going to be sacked. if they sack him they get nothing, if they trade him they get something.
> being a good kick doesn't mean you are not a dick. the lions will need a good management plan.




He will be a gun for Brisbane, small town, he'll be sunbaking instead of being a yahoo! JMO! But that Brissy forward line better learn to run. It's great to be fed it, how about chasing the rebound through half-back.


----------



## beerwm (10 October 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> He will be a gun for Brisbane, small town, he'll be sunbaking instead of being a yahoo! JMO! But that Brissy forward line better learn to run. It's great to be fed it, how about chasing the rebound through half-back.




No more double-teaming Brown.
Fevola will get the opposition's 2nd best defender.
Bradshaw will get a No-name defender.

Brisbane premiership odds shortened to $12.00 on finalisation of the trade.


----------



## JAKSPARA (10 October 2009)

yeh really happy in the end to pick up Williams, think he has been pretty overshadowed by the buddy and roughhead show. Going back a few years he was in contention for the coleman. We needed a player to shore up the forward line and now we have. Happy to see Lovett go in return for Williams ecstatic infact. Now the Saints can deal with his lack of commitment, he never lifted when we needed him to, infact the only time he seemed to play good was when we were 10 goals down and he would pull out a big play in frustration. He isnt good in close as he was always pushed off the ball. He has talent yes, commitment no. Funny that the Saints would take on a player like Lovett after the comment that Lions made to the players after losing the GF?


----------

